# Should I be using a grooming spray when brushing



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

if she still just has a puppy coat?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

if your'e trying to grow out a show coat, then yes. Every little bit helps keep that precious coat!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

No, but I do want to keep it healthy. I don't plan for anything other than the ears to get very long. We'll probably keep her in something like a lamb cut.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I wanna get everyone's opinion on this: Should you use an actual grooming spray or is a homemade conditioning spray okay? When my Malt was in 
full(ish) coat, I just mixed a tiny bit of conditioner with water.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

From what I read in Kalstone's book you can make your own grooming spray. It's just a conditioner mixed with water (mostly water) to keep the coat moist and less likely to break the hair.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Well if you're not trying to keep the coat, then I honestly wouldn't worry much about a spray! The primary reason for using a spray is to minimise the coat breaking with the friction of brushing (by lessening the friction!) paticularly in those show dogs where every lil hair is precious!! heh.

I don't use a spray on Paris at all, I brush her dry. I know the coat will be breaking to some degree, but at the same time she has over 5 inches on her hocks and neck... lol. It's more of a problem if she has tangles, THEN the coat will really break. So basically, keep them free from tangles as much as possible and you'll go a long way to keeping the coat nice without worrying about a spray.

JMO


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------

